# Audio & Video nuts



## Mingooch (Nov 14, 2017)

I am looking to upgrade my home theater. I am looking between the 75" Sony Z series tv and the Samsun Q9 75" for tvs. Also looking to upgrade my receiver. Looking at the Marantz SR7012, but also open to listen to suggestions. Looking in about the $2k range for the receiver.
Lastly, my wiring was done about 8 years ago, do I need to upgrade? I have heard and read many differing opinions on this topic.


----------



## DamageInc (Nov 15, 2017)

I prefer Samsung over Sony with flat screens. Which speakers do you have that make you consider a 200w per channel receiver?

Why would your wiring need to be changed? Usually copper speaker wire doesn't really decay all that much over the span of just 8 years.


----------



## FoRdLaz (Nov 15, 2017)

Have a look at the LG OLED screens. IMHO their quality far superior to anything. Blackest blacks and excellent contrast with vibrant colors


----------



## panda (Nov 15, 2017)

normally i would seek out which ever has the best internal amps but home theater is all about audio trickery so its about the features and this one has it in spades https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075P45X75/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Bill13 (Nov 15, 2017)

If the room is not too bright the LG OLED is best hands down. Their blacks are amazing. Next the Z series Sony's. Best on a budget the M series Vizio. If some of the viewing is off axis spring for an OLED. Nice summary from a great website: http://www.avsforum.com/best-tvs-2017/

Receivers: If sound is your priority then Anthem, their room correction blows away all the others, by far! Want it to seamlessly integrate with SONOS then Sony ZTA-1100ES or above. Not familiar enough with any others to comment.

Old speaker wiring is fine, for HDMI you want 2.2 certified that can handle 18GPS. Hard to find right now on Amazon, an option for longer lengths is to get one with a redmere chip.


----------



## Mingooch (Nov 15, 2017)

DamageInc said:


> I prefer Samsung over Sony with flat screens. Which speakers do you have that make you consider a 200w per channel receiver?
> 
> Why would your wiring need to be changed? Usually copper speaker wire doesn't really decay all that much over the span of just 8 years.



Sorry I wasn't clear on the wiring, didn't mean for the speakers, I mean for the video from the receiver to the tv and from what will be a 4k player as well.
As far as the speakers I have a reference class set of Klipsh speakers with a Martin Logan Abyss Sub woofer.


----------



## panda (Nov 15, 2017)

original klipsche horns are my fav for HT!


----------



## mille162 (Nov 16, 2017)

For TV selection, this is a good read: https://lcdtvbuyingguide.com/4k-tv-reviews/oled-vs-4k.html

I have a 2yo sony and 3yo Samsung (and had 3 Sonys before that). Love the Samsung. From the menu system to the remotes, its just easier to use, and it really does have a superior picture.

For receiver, what do you need it to do? Without hearing your requirements, Id suggest the Anthem MRX520 (https://www.anthemav.com/products-current/type=av-receiver/model=mrx-520/page=overview). More realistic power than the over rated big name brands, all the features you need and excellent performance specs.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Nov 16, 2017)

OLED or Sony High end all the way. I am a big fan of Sony displays. For speakers anything decent will drive klipsch, I'd go with Onkyo or Dennon in the middle price range for price to performance. If you need the best then spend big cash on those AVRs flagship or grab a marantz or that Anthem linked above. For features I'd get the Japanese brands.

Thanks
Jared


----------



## StonedEdge (Nov 16, 2017)

Have you entertained the thought of a projector over a screen? Much, much bigger screen and today's tech is getting cheaper for 4K hd and up projectors.


----------



## Paraffin (Nov 16, 2017)

StonedEdge said:


> Have you entertained the thought of a projector over a screen? Much, much bigger screen and today's tech is getting cheaper for 4K hd and up projectors.



Projection is cool. The only "TV" in our house is a DLP projector in the master bedroom with a motorized drop-down screen for movies at night. It's a BenQ projector and I think an Onkyo receiver, can't remember the model names offhand, with wall-mounted speakers and a sub.

The big drawback with projection -- unless the tech has progressed lately -- is that you need a fairly dark room to get the most out of it. Not so great for daytime viewing like sports, but wonderful for the "theater" experience in a darkened room.


----------



## DamageInc (Nov 17, 2017)

Paraffin said:


> Projection is cool. The only "TV" in our house is a DLP projector in the master bedroom with a motorized drop-down screen for movies at night. It's a BenQ projector and I think an Onkyo receiver, can't remember the model names offhand, with wall-mounted speakers and a sub.
> 
> The big drawback with projection -- unless the tech has progressed lately -- is that you need a fairly dark room to get the most out of it. Not so great for daytime viewing like sports, but wonderful for the "theater" experience in a darkened room.



Just install some room darkening shades. That's what I did for my home theater.


----------



## FoRdLaz (Nov 17, 2017)

rahimlee54 said:


> OLED or Sony High end all the way. I am a big fan of Sony displays. For speakers anything decent will drive klipsch, I'd go with Onkyo or Dennon in the middle price range for price to performance. If you need the best then spend big cash on those AVRs flagship or grab a marantz or that Anthem linked above. For features I'd get the Japanese brands.
> 
> Thanks
> Jared




+1 on all of the above


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 19, 2017)

I have PSB Towers, Subwoofer & Anthem MCA 325 Amplifier. Having speakers at ear level with a sweet spot goes a long way for great sound.


----------



## Bill13 (Nov 19, 2017)

I love PSB speakers, and anything made by Anthem!. The PSB CS-1000 outdoor speakers have a great mounting system and is the best outdoor speaker I've heard, at least until you get into the 70 volt systems.


----------



## StonedEdge (Nov 21, 2017)

DamageInc said:


> Just install some room darkening shades. That's what I did for my home theater.


Same here about the curtains. I can't see myself buying a TV ever again.


----------



## Mingooch (Nov 29, 2017)

Ended up with the Sony 75" Z series tv, Marantz SR7012 and the Oppo 203 4k player


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 30, 2017)

That's a Home movie setup 75"! The Marantz is good for music too. I like flic's like Battle of Britain & Grand prix. WW2 inline Spitfire & Hurricane, ME 109, German twin engine bombers. Mid 60's open wheel grand prix race cars. Sub a little past half point volume on towers enough so you can feel those classic engines.


----------



## Bill13 (Nov 30, 2017)

Would love to see the set up once the TV is installed.


----------

